# Signature Toenail Polish



## JimLovesPurses

Do you have a signature toenail polish color? If so, what is the polish brand and the color name. I don't wear polish on my fingers because it chips so easily and I don't want to deal with the upkeep. I really love red on my toes because it goes with almost any color of sandal (except maybe red sandals), and it's timeless and so classic. On the other hand, my feet are almost in sandals and I would never wear open toe shoes without a good pedicure and polish on my toes. My signature toenail polish alternates between OPI Big Apple Red and Zoya Sooki. Occasionally I will also wear OPI Pompeii Purple, but always go back to real reds because they look best on my fair skin.

Jim


----------



## Bridget928

I love OPI I’m Not Really A Waitress.


----------



## PewPew

Nearly always some shade of red, but Essie Bordeaux (wine creme) is what I wear the most.


----------



## martinlily

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## QuelleFromage

In Zoya and reds, I like Alyssa. 

I change toes too much to have a forever signature, but most often I like a pale turquoise, hot pink, or sunny yellow in summer, a ruby in fall and winter, and a pale pink in spring. In case you can't tell, it's more about mood than brand and exact color


----------

